# SUN Ringlé Charger Expert Probleme - Strive 8.0 2013



## marc53844 (15. April 2013)

Hi, 

ich möchte mal in die Runde fragen wieviele Leute hier Probleme mit ihren Felgen haben.
Ich habe nun schon das 2. Problem mit den Speichen.
Nach der 3. Ausfahrt mit dem Rad hatte ich ein dickes Ei im Hinterreifen, das ist mir in 2 Jahren Hardtail fahren nicht passiert. Kurz darauf ist eine Speiche gerissen.
Habe die Laufräumder zu Canyon eingeschickt und es wurde anstandslos auf Garantie behoben. 

Nun habe ich die 4. Ausfahrt nach der Reparatur und schon wieder ist eine Speiche komplett lose. Habe diese dann gestern vor der Ausfahrt vorsichtig angezogen. Nach der Ausfahrt ist wieder eine etwas lose.

Ich möchte heute im Laufe des Tages Canyon konaktieren. Würde mich einfach interessieren ob das mehreren passiert oder ob ich ein Einzelfall bin. 
Ggf. kann ich das bei dem Telefonat ja mit angeben.

Gruß Marc


----------



## smeah (15. April 2013)

Moin, 
ich fahre die Sun Ringle Charger Comp seit gut nem Jahr und hatte bisher keine Probleme ..
Wobei ich im Netz doch schon so das ein oder andere mal was negative gelesen habe zum Hersteller. 
Wenns nun doch schon öfters passiert ist mit dem selben LFS versuch doch mal bei canyon  andere LAufräder zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (15. April 2013)

Die charger sind keine so tollen Laufräder egal ob comp, pro oder expert. Wenn es nur die Speichen sind dann lass sie evtl mal in einem Laden vor Ort neu einspeichen. Evtl hatten die bei Canyon net schlechten Tag etc. Wenn du es vor Ort machen lässt, musst du es zwar selbst bezahlen, hast aber 1 Tag später den Bike wieder.

Gruß


----------



## marc53844 (15. April 2013)

Nö, ich hab ne Garantie und möchte das ich vernünftige Laufräder habe. Bringt mir ja nichts wenn ich das jetzt alle paar Wochen machen muss...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2013)

Um sicher zu sein dass es was wird, zentriere die selbst auf gleichmÃ¤ssige Spannung und Rundlauf oder lass es einen Profi machen - und zwar dann wenn du sie frisch von Canyon bekommen hast. 
Die kÃ¶nnen das bei Canyon mÃ¶glicherweise nicht.

Das sind maschineneingespeichte RÃ¤der im Wert von < 200 â¬ Strassenpreis, da ist halt ein bisschen Toleranz ab und an. Das ist normal bei den wenigen Speichen und der steifen Felge und der Preiskategorie - da darf man keine Wunder erwarten.

Meine (Ã¤hnlichen) Blackflag halten sich seit nem Jahr ganz gut, aber ich musste die sofort nachzentrieren, danach wars an sich ok, man darf halt keine schiefen Landungen machen...


----------



## marc53844 (15. April 2013)

Also, wie oben schon beschrieben waren die Felgen schon bei Canyon und die eine Felge wurde teilweise neu eingespeicht und zentriert. 

Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft heute anzurufen. MUss ich morgen erledigen.


----------



## marc53844 (17. April 2013)

Ich habe nun eine Werkstattfreigabe. Ich kann bei einem lokalen Händler die Speichen nachziehen lassen.

Mal sehen wie lange das dann hält.


----------



## marc53844 (9. Mai 2013)

So, heute ist mir vorne eine Speiche abgerissen. nichtmal 150km nach dem einschicken ...
Morgen mal die Hotline anrufen.


----------



## marc53844 (12. Mai 2013)

So, Hotline sagt "Räder einschicken". Auf meine Frage wie oft denn noch, kam nur ein Schweigen.

Gestern habe ich mir neue Laufräder gekauft. Heute habe ich umgebaut und die Kassette nicht vom Rad bekommen ... Wieso könnt Ihr anhand der Bilder sehen. 

Ich bin mit dem Rad nun um die 300km gefahren. Das kann doch so nicht richtig sein ....

Zudem sieht man schön an den Speichen wie die Felge unter Belastung steht ... 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kob2-1-c4ca.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kob2-2-c81e.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kob2-3-eccb.jpg


----------



## Markdierk (12. Mai 2013)

Hatte mir auch neue Laufräder geholt und genau das Selbige bei meinen 1800M festgestellt.
Hab den Laufradbauer gefragt, ob meine Kassette schuld ist. Der hat aber gemeint, dass das bei diesen Alu Freiläufen normal sei, eventuell war auch die Kassette nicht mit dem richtigen Moment angezogen. 
Grundsätzlich scheint das aber normal zu sein.
(Das letzte Bild spricht ja nicht gerade für SUN Laufräder ....)

Was haste für Laufräder gekauft?


----------



## marc53844 (12. Mai 2013)

Crossmax sx 012. Danach habe ich erst die ganzen negativen berichte gelesen. Habe mich vorher auf die Tests verlassen. Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (12. Mai 2013)

Das Bild vom Freilauf ist kein seltenes. Bei "billigen" bzw schlechten Naben kommt das des öfteren vor wenn minderwertiges oder zu weiches Alu für den Freilauf verwendet wird. 

Von den Sun Ringle halte ich garnix....die sind bei mir vor der ersten fahrt rausgeflogen. Ich fahre eine Hope pro 2 evo + No tubes combo und kann nur sagen MEGA 

Wenn du die Sun Ringle von Canyon wieder hast direkt in den Bike markt


----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Freilauf ist kein seltenes. Bei "billigen" bzw schlechten Naben kommt das des öfteren vor wenn minderwertiges oder zu weiches Alu für den Freilauf verwendet wird.
> 
> Von den Sun Ringle halte ich garnix....die sind bei mir vor der ersten fahrt rausgeflogen. Ich fahre eine Hope pro 2 evo + No tubes combo und kann nur sagen MEGA
> 
> Wenn du die Sun Ringle von Canyon wieder hast direkt in den Bike markt


 
Mal sehen, wenn es finanziell nix für die Felgen gibt, dann behalte ich sie als "Notstopfen". 

Gruß Marc


----------



## sasule (13. Mai 2013)

Habe letzte Woche auch eine gerissene Speiche an meinen Sunringle expert entdeckt. Hatte vorher relativ günstige Mavic an meinem Hardteil und die haben weitaus mehr durchgemacht wie die 50 km bisher auf den Sunringle. Stehe persönlich auch nicht auf diesen doch sehr lauten Sägemaschinen Sound von der Nabe. Hatte bisher noch keine Zeit bei Canyon anzurufen. Da die Reperatur wahrscheinlich etwas länger dauern wird versuche ich es mal einem Händler vor Ort. 
Habe einen Händler gefunden der Ersatzspeichen für Sunringle verkauft. Habe bisher noch nicht rausgefunden welche an den Charger Expert verbaut sind.

http://www.mcg-parts.de/


----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2013)

wieviel wiegst du und unter welchen umständen ist dir die Speiche gerissen?


----------



## sasule (13. Mai 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> wieviel wiegst du und unter welchen umständen ist dir die Speiche gerissen?



Wiege 82 kg und unter welchen Umständen es passiert ist kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich es erst in der Tiefgarage bemerkt habe. Gerade mal einen Händler vor Ort angerufen und mal angefragt ob ich die Felge einfach mal vorbei bringen kann. Nachdem er wissen wollte ob es sich hierbei um ein Versender Bike handelt hat er direkt abgelehnt. Anschließend bei Canyon angerufen und nach 2 x 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife aufgegeben. Hier sehe ich noch etwas Potential Leute.


----------



## Thiel (13. Mai 2013)

Frag einen anderen Händler 

Dem kann doch egal sein, woher das Laufrad stammt.
Der würde dir wohl auch keine Kette flicken, wenn sie von Canyon stammt... 

Speichenrisse kommen in der Regel immer von unregelmäßiger bzw von deutlich zu geringer Speichenspannung.

Das Problem gibt es seit ettlichen Jahren bei Systemlaufrädern. Manchmal hat man aber auch Glück und es passt. Dann halten die lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2013)

Ein Händler um die Ecke wollte die Laufräder ungern reparieren. Die Speichen hätte er erst anfordern müssen da diese kein "Standard" sind. So seine Aussage.

Ich habe übrigens auch ewig in der Schleife gehangen. Musste mehrmals versuchen.
Das war vor ca. einem Monat noch einfacher.


----------



## oldie-pilot (14. Mai 2013)

der Freilauf bei meinen Mavic Deetracks sah genauso aus.
meine Charger expert halten bis jetzt ganz gut, einmal speichen nachgezogen und letztens zentrieren lassen.
Bis jetzt haben sie ca. 500 Km hinter sich, und war damit schon in Albstadt, Treuchtlingen und Wildbad...


----------



## marc53844 (15. Mai 2013)

Nach wieviel KM sah der freilauf der Mavics so aus?


----------



## marc53844 (18. Mai 2013)

Habe eine sachliche Beschwerde mit Bildern an Canyon geschickt. 
Das was als Antwort kam war mehr als ernüchternd. 

Diese Abnutzungen des Freilaufs sind "normal". Auch an der Tatsache das die Laufräder nun schon das 3. Mal Probleme bereiten sei halt so. 
Da ich in der Email erwähnte das ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz gekauft habe, rieten Sie mir zum Verkauf der Sunringle ... 
Zudem sind Sie in Ihrer Antwort nicht auf alle Punkte meiner Beschwerde eingegangen. 

Beim nächsten Radkauf denke ich nicht das ich wieder auf Canyon zurück greife... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## oldie-pilot (19. Mai 2013)

zu den Mavics:
also ich hab jedes Jahr die Kassette gewechselt, also so nach ca. 2000Km sa er so aus.
Hat aber trotzdem 4 Jahre gehalten (ca. 8000 km), jetzt hab ich das Bike verkauft.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (25. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mal in die Runde fragen wieviele Leute hier Probleme mit ihren Felgen haben.
> Ich habe nun schon das 2. Problem mit den Speichen.
> ...




Bei mir jetzt auch das zweite mal.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10829508&postcount=2746

Gruß Joe


----------



## Assy111S (25. August 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Bei mir jetzt auch das zweite mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Ich hab mein Canyon jetzt 1 1/2 monate und 550km drauf und fahre nicht zackhaft, nehme alles mit was geht Treppen, drops, Stock und Stein und und und.

Habe keine Probleme mit den SUN Ringle Charger Expert.

MfG

Assy


----------



## MacPopey (29. August 2013)

Meine hat es auch erwischt!
Freilauf defekt und eine Speiche gebrochen!
Und das nach nicht mal 500 Km hauptsächlich Trail also nix schlimmes.
Seit dem 22. 07. 2013 bei Canyon!
Saison ist rum und das ohne Rad!
Könnte kotzen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. August 2013)

Ich fühle mir dir! 
Von 2 Sun Ringel Dingel LRS, ist einer verbeult und eiert, der andere eiert und heute ist mir aufgefallen am Stoß stimmt was nicht. Entweder ist nur der Lack aufgeplatzt oder es ist ein Riß. 

Dass Artikel mit sovielen Reklamationen überhaupt noch vertrieben werden, werde ich wohl nie begreifen


----------



## oldie-pilot (29. August 2013)

Meinen hab ich nun auch klein bekommen.
Hinteres Lager defekt, eiert, mehrmals zentriert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (30. August 2013)

Ach die guten Sunringle-DingDong-Felgen. Ich hatte meine ersten Erfahrungen am Cube mit Sunringle. 200km -> Schrott; Ersatz bekommen 200km -> Schrott. Die Sunringle von meinem Strive habe ich gleich - ohne einen Kilometer damit gefahren zu sein - zur Seite gelegt und fahre meine alten Veltec. Die halten wenigstens. Aber schon krass, das Sunringle offensichtlich nur Schrott produziert.


----------



## Assy111S (1. September 2013)

Habt ihr das schon gelesen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159

MfG

Assy111S


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. September 2013)

Danke für den Tipp .


----------



## marc53844 (2. September 2013)

Schade das ich die Expert habe und nicht die Pro. Aber ich hatte genau das selbe Problem. Ich werde die die Tage mal anrufen.

Aber sind das wirklich Messingnippel (Siehe Bild)?


----------



## bikerbazi (2. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

*habe auch Probleme mit meinen Charger Expert*.
Habe mein *Strive 8.0 2013* seit Januar:
*Bei "geringer bis normaler" Belastung sind bereits vier Speichennippel gebrochen.* 
Den Speichen hats nix getan.
"nervige Geschichte"
Der zweite Nippel ist gebrochen als ich *von Hand* die Spannung uberprüft habe und das *nicht* mit Gewalt.
keine Ahnung was da abgeht aber ich denke: am Materiel gespart
Werd die Tage auch mal Canyon kontaktieren, mal schauen was die sprechen...

Gruß bikerbazi


----------



## MacPopey (2. September 2013)

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg meines ist seit 22. 07. bei Canyon!
Werde mit jedem Tag stinkiger! Und mein letztes Rennen dieses Jahr schreibe ich jetzt auch ab!
In 3 Tagen wird das wohl nix mehr!


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. September 2013)

ich drück dir die Daumen dass es noch klappt! 

Habe auch nen langen Text an SunRingel geschrieben. aber bisher noch keine Antwort von denen. Habe auch die Befürchtung, die Saison ist dann vorbei bis die nach dem Einschicken wieder kommen werden


----------



## dj_holgie (2. September 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Habe eine sachliche Beschwerde mit Bildern an Canyon geschickt.
> Das was als Antwort kam war mehr als ernüchternd.
> 
> Diese Abnutzungen des Freilaufs sind "normal". Auch an der Tatsache das die Laufräder nun schon das 3. Mal Probleme bereiten sei halt so.
> ...



Zumindestens im 1. Punkt haben sie aber 100% recht. Ich hab noch NIE ein Freilauf gesehen der nicht so aussah. Auch bei hochwertigen DT Swiss 240 Naben sahen die so aus. Macht aber überhaupt nichts, tut der Perfomance kein Abbruch. Im Notfall könnte man das Plastikteil ja auch tauschen.

Und zu den LRS: Naja, wer das billigste vom billigen käuft kann halt auch keine Top Perfomance erwarten. Irgendwie müssen sie sich ja von 400 + LRS Unterscheiden. Kann halt auch keiner wissen wie mit den Dingern gefahren wird. Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie eher nicht soviele Fahrfehler verzeihen.


----------



## marc53844 (3. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und zu den LRS: Naja, wer das billigste vom billigen kÃ¤uft kann halt auch keine Top Perfomance erwarten. Irgendwie mÃ¼ssen sie sich ja von 400â¬ + LRS Unterscheiden. Kann halt auch keiner wissen wie mit den Dingern gefahren wird. Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie eher nicht soviele Fahrfehler verzeihen.



Du hast ja recht. Ich weiss auch nicht wie ich auf die Idee gekommen bin mit einem Rad von 2700 euro radfahren zu wollen. Idiotie meinerseits.
Aber zum GlÃ¼ck belehrst du mich. Das ist wichtig. Danke dir dafÃ¼r.
FÃ¼hle mich wie ein neuer Mensch.

Das die LaufrÃ¤der von meinem vorherigen 700 euro Radon Hardtail weit schlimmere Dinge ausgehalten haben war sicherlich auch nur eine Wahnvorstellung von mir. Denn zu diesem Preis ist das ja garnicht mÃ¶glich!

Wenn du diese miese QualitÃ¤t schÃ¶n reden mÃ¶chtest, mach das woanders.  Denn das Speichen einfach abreissen sollte nirgendwo passieren. Also in dem Sinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (3. September 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Wenn du diese miese Qualität schön reden möchtest, mach das woanders.  Denn das Speichen einfach abreissen sollte nirgendwo passieren. Also in dem Sinne.



Ich will hier gar nix schön reden. Die Sun Ringle sind Schrott nach allem was ich über die Dinger gehört habe! Und mir gings auch nur um die LRS nicht um das Bike. Keine Ahnung warum Canyon die Dinger verbaut. Die machen nachher soviel Probleme das sie am Ende sowieso drauflegen durch den ganzen Service.

Das du mit einem HT weitaus schlimmere Sachen fährst als mit einem Strive glaube ich dir trotzdem nicht


----------



## marc53844 (3. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich will hier gar nix schön reden. Die Sun Ringle sind Schrott nach allem was ich über die Dinger gehört habe! Und mir gings auch nur um die LRS nicht um das Bike. Keine Ahnung warum Canyon die Dinger verbaut. Die machen nachher soviel Probleme das sie am Ende sowieso drauflegen durch den ganzen Service.
> 
> Das du mit einem HT weitaus schlimmere Sachen fährst als mit einem Strive glaube ich dir trotzdem nicht



Das Rad wird als gesamtes verkauft. Muss ich nun Romane über Romane über die gesamte Ausstattung durchlesen? Muss man das bei dieser Preisklasse? Vorallem wenn man sich durchweg vom Berater versichern lässt das die Räder haltbar sind? Zumal die Expert auch im Test gut abgeschnitten haben. Sie wurden als schwer aber haltbar tituliert.
Natürlich glaubt man Testberichten nicht. Alles gekauft. Verstehe schon. Glaubhafte Informationen bekommt man nur bei ... ja, wo? Wo denn eigentlich? Im Forum? Da wo sich 5% melden weil sie Probleme haben und 95% eben nicht weil sie auch keine Probleme haben?
Über die Crankbrothers Iodine 3 habe ich auch viel murks gelesen. Preislich ne ganz andere Liga.

Und was du über über meinen Fahrstil glaubst ist nicht relevant so lange du mich nicht gesehen hast. 
Mit dem Hardtail habe ich weit mehr Fahrfehler begangen als mit dem Strive. 
Zumal das Strive eben 160mm Federweg hinten bietet und das ganze somit ne ganz andere Belastung darstellt.


----------



## faz99 (4. September 2013)

ich reihe mich ein hier. zwar kein strive aber ein torque trailflow und auch mit den charger expert unterwegs. vorhin ist mir im keller nach einer kleinen stadttour (wohne in bremen - hier gibts keine berge!) mit max. 1,5 höhenmeter sprüngen mit landung auf schräger wiese, doch tatsächlich ne speiche hinten aus dem laufrad rausgesprungen gewesen. hab sie jetzt wieder eingebaut oder sollte man das tunlichst unterlassen?


----------



## MacPopey (4. September 2013)

Das ein Bauteil einen defekt haben kann ist klar, sollte zwar nicht vorkommen kann aber passieren! Das ganze währe ja auch kein Drama, wenn man gerade in einem Fall wie diesem wo vermehrt Probleme mit den Laufrädern auftreten sich zumindest darum kümmert!
Meines ist jetzt seit mehr als 7 (sieben) Wochen bei Canyon Freilauf defekt und eine Speiche ab! 
Der richtige Weg für Canyon und den Kunden währe jetzt sich min Sun Ringle kurzschließen. Hey Leute wir haben vermehrt Probleme mit euren Laufrädern, schickt uns mal 50 / 50 Laufräder zum ausleihen, wegen uns auch 2. Wahl!
Der Kunde schickt sein Laufrad ein, wird kurz geprüft, Leihlaufrad zum Kunden! 
Dann ist es egal ob es 4 Wochen oder 8 Wochen dauert der Kunde ist glücklich und kann fahren! 
Und bei der Menge die Canyon bei Sun Ringle ordert ist das leicht zu machen!
Nein lieber verärgert man die Kunden!
Nur meine Meinung


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. September 2013)

erfreut bin ich auch nicht darüber! Allerdings wundere ich mich auch warum diese Laufräder wieder in den 2014er Modellen verbaut werden 

Ich werde wohl mit dem einschicken warten bis das Wetter sich wieder verschlechtert.


----------



## Iconx (4. September 2013)

Vor allem krass dass die Sunringle Charger wohl auf dem DHX drauf sind - die Add machen Sinn, die Charger aber gerade mit der hier besprochenen Vorgeschichte wohl eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (4. September 2013)

genau meine Rede!


----------



## _sebastian (4. September 2013)

Ich dachte ja immer hier wird maßlos übertrieben und so schlecht können die Dinger ja gar nicht sein....bis ich eben den Reifen gewechselt haben. Dabei sind mir ZWEI Nippel abgebrochen.
Sach ma, das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Das Rad ist jetzt 2 Wochen im Einsatz. Ich könnt :kotz:

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich die Dinger schnellst möglich wieder fahren kann? Will mir jetzt keine neuen kaufen und zu Canyon zu schicken ist ja z.Zt. auch nicht die beste Idee, hört man so.


----------



## snbd84 (7. September 2013)

Heute hat es mich auch erwischt!! Hab heute morgen am Vorderrad entdeckt, dass mir wohl bei der letzten Ausfahrt am Vorderrad vom Strive einfach eine Speiche abhanden gekommen ist!! Da fehlt jetzt einfach eine Speiche und der Nippel!! Ich könnte Kotzen....


----------



## _sebastian (7. September 2013)

Ich habe meine Laufräder gestern zum Importeur nach Garching geschickt. Am Telefon sagte man mir, dass die Reperaturzeit nur 3 Tage dauern würde. 
Auf die Rückrufaktion angesprochen sagte man mir, es seien nur die Pro betroffen. Expert seien ok. Vorsichtshalber würde man bei meinem LRS aber alle Nippel austauschen.
Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## simdiem (7. September 2013)

Da hätt ich mir die Nippel aber vorher markiert um zu überprüfen, ob sie das auch wirklich tun.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. September 2013)

nach heutiger (lockerer) Tour hatte ich 2 Beulen, jeweils vorne und hinten!













Ich krieg mitleweile echt voll den Plack wenn ich nur schon den Namen SunRingle höre, und frage mich echt ob man damit nur auf Watteböden fahren kann/darf!? 
Nach meinen Erfahrungen, kann ich echt jedem nur raten die Teile sofort, wenn auch billig zu verkaufen, in die nächste Mülltonne treten, oder sie für den Doomsday im Ersatzteilleger aufzubewahren!


----------



## Thiel (8. September 2013)

Was können denn die Felgen für Durchschläge ?
Andere hätten eventuell auch Beulen davon getragen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. September 2013)

es war wirklich nichts wildes dabei heute. Gemerkt hatte ich nichts von den Durchschlägen, bis ich es sah. Anderen passierte sowas nichtmal bei richtig gröben Durchschlägen.


----------



## _sebastian (8. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> nach heutiger (lockerer) Tour hatte ich 2 Beulen, jeweils vorne und hinten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das auf dem dritten Bild sieht bei mir auch so aus. Macht mir auch etwas Sorgen. Ganz allgemein sieht die Naht an beiden Laufrädern, naja, sagen wir mal unsauber aus.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. September 2013)

Am Anfang war da noch gar nichts. sie sind ja an dieser Stelle gesteckt. Ich erkenne nicht genau ob es nur der Lack/Eloxierung ist oder ob es sich um nen Riss handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2013)

Ich fahre bis auf 2 Ausnahmen nur Laufräder, die von bekannten "Spezialisten" aufgebaut wurden. Der älteste ist 12 Jahre alt, hat schon sehr viel mitgemacht und läuft noch wie neu. Nie gab es ein Problem mit Speichenrissen, Dellen, Achter oder ähnliches. Alle LRS wurden  entsprechend dem Einsatzzweck, Fahrstil und Fahrergewicht aufgebaut. 

Die kosten am Anfang zwar etwas mehr Geld, auf Dauer rentiert es sich meiner Meinung nach schon.

Ja, ich hätte mir auch selbst welche aufbauen können. Da es sich aber um überwiegend auf Leichtbau ausgelegte LRS handelt sollten sich Jungs damit beschäftigen die damit mehr Erfahrung haben zumal der "Aufpreis" gegenüber einem Kauf der Einzelteile sehr moderat war.

Mit den SR-Pro am STRIVE hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. Wenn die beginnen kommt der "gute" LRS meines Zweitenduros dran.


----------



## sirios (9. September 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was können denn die Felgen für Durchschläge ?
> Andere hätten eventuell auch Beulen davon getragen.



Das ist Käse. Ich bin gestern mit meinem Torque hinter ihm absolut dieselbe Strecke gefahren und hab auch ordentlich laufen lassen. Der Reifendruck war auf beiden Torques hoch genug. Ich kann mir das auch nicht erklären. Meine DT Swiss Felgen sehen aus wie neu.


----------



## MacPopey (9. September 2013)

Kurzer Zwischenstand! 
Mein Strive AL 8 ist jetzt ganze 8 Wochen bei Canyon, 
und immer noch kein Liefertermin!
Also das ist die Höhe, dabei wurde bei der Auftragsannahme was von 4 Wochen gesagt!

So gut die Räder auch sind, aber ich denke das nächste wird kein Canyon mehr, bei so einem bescheidenem Service!


----------



## snbd84 (9. September 2013)

Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch welche Speichen und Nippel an den Charger Expert genau verbaut sind und wo man die her bekommt?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (9. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand!
> Mein Strive AL 8 ist jetzt ganze 8 Wochen bei Canyon,
> und immer noch kein Liefertermin!
> Also das ist die Höhe, dabei wurde bei der Auftragsannahme was von 4 Wochen gesagt!
> ...



Da bist du nicht der einzige.

Ich leide mit dir.

Gruß Joe


----------



## simdiem (9. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Am Anfang war da noch gar nichts. sie sind ja an dieser Stelle gesteckt. Ich erkenne nicht genau ob es nur der Lack/Eloxierung ist oder ob es sich um nen Riss handelt.



Das ist nicht gesteckt, sondern geschweißt und zwar beschissen geschweißt. Das weiß ich, weil meine Schweißnaht an der Sun Ringle Felge genauso aussah. Das hat Sun Ringle schön mit nem Aufkleber überklebt. Das ist auch kein Riss, sondern nur eine schlecht aufgefüllte Schweißnaht.

Ich hatte meinen LRS damals wegen genau diesem optischen Mangel an Canyon gesendet und 2,5 Monate auf einen Austausch LRS warten müssen. Allerdings habe ich mir vorher einen neuen LRS bauen lassen (damals noch bauen lassen, heute mach ich das selber) weil ich in der Zwischenzeit, es war mitten in der Saison, nicht ohne Bike dastehen wollte!

Gruß Simon


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. September 2013)

Ja, natürlich sind die da geschweißt. Habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Laut meinem Wissensstand, sind diese innen gesteckt und aussen verschweißt. Ich glaube   @smubob erwähnte das mal. 

2,5 Monate is eindeutig zu lange!! Die zukünftigen Dhx Besitzer, können sich echt freuen wenn sie mit diesen Laufräder mal ins gröbere fahren.... die gehören einfach nicht an ein solches Bike!


----------



## simdiem (9. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich sind die da geschweißt. Habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Laut meinem Wissensstand, sind diese innen gesteckt und aussen verschweißt. Ich glaube @smubob erwähnte das mal.
> 
> 2,5 Monate is eindeutig zu lange!! Die zukünftigen Dhx Besitzer, können sich echt freuen wenn sie mit diesen Laufräder mal ins gröbere fahren.... die gehören einfach nicht an ein solches Bike!



Auch der Grund warum ich mir direkt einen neuen LRS bauen werde und den neuen ungefahren verhöker


----------



## Phileason (24. September 2013)

So, nachdem ich den Thread schon die ganze Zeit mit Angst und Schrecken verfolgt habe hats mich heute auch erwischt... Sunringle Charger Expert am Strive 8.0 Speiche am Vorderrad weg, Nippel gebrochen. Habs noch nichtmal direkt gemerkt, war auf ner kleinen Tour mit Singletrails und ein, zwei kleinen Sprüngen, nix wildes... Sehr ärgerlich... Werd's morgen mal im Bikeshop probieren, wenn die nix machen können bleibt wohl nur der Weg über Canyon oder über den Laden direkt zum Hersteller. Laufräder haben knappe 500 km drauf. Ärgerlich aber zum Glück ist vor zwei Wochen am Gardasee nix passiert. Dann werde ich mich in der Winterpause wohl mal nach nem gescheiten Laufradsatz umgucken müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (26. September 2013)

Es sammelt sich.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Oktober 2013)

mich hat's am wochenende auch erwischt. eine speiche oder nippel gerissen, kann's nicht genau sagen, da ich weder nippel noch speiche wiedergefunden habe  leider konnte ich weder in saalbach, hinterglemm oder leogang jemanden finden, der das fixen konnte. 
werde mein laufrad jetzt auch einschicken und dann verkaufen. standardspeichen ftw


----------



## hans7 (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei meiner Freundin auch. Die hatte ihren Lenker "quergestellt" und anscheinend hat es die Felge kurzzeitig so verbogen, dass zwei Speichen aus der Nabe raus sind. Allerdings konnten wir es wieder reparieren.  und weiter fahren.


----------



## hhw (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich reihe mich mal ein. Strive 8.0 2013, im Herbst frisch geliefert, nach der dritten Ausfahrt fällt mir im Keller eine Speiche raus - Nippel gebrochen. Habe ich mit den Hope+NoTubes in 5 Jahren nicht erlebt.


----------



## Assy111S (18. Oktober 2013)

Müsst Ihr mal durchlesen.

Hier die Seite wo das gestanden hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159

und Hier Zitiert.


HBPSI_Support schrieb:


> Hallo Forums Gemeinde,
> 
> mein Name ist Christian und ich bin der zuständige EU Techsupport Mitarbeiter bei HB Performance.
> 
> ...



eventuel mal nachfragen ob auch die expert betroffen sind oder warum die auch defekt gehen.

MfG

Marc


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Oktober 2013)

ich würde mal sagen, das gilt dann auch für die expert. da sind ja auch alunippel verbaut...würde ich jetzt zumindest aufgrund der farbe der gebrochenen nippel sagen.

das könnte ja dann heißen, dass man den LRS doch noch benutzen kann, wenn die jetzt auf messing umgebaut werden. we will see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (20. Oktober 2013)

Schreibt die schon einer an? 

Oder soll ich das Montag mal machen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Micha382 (20. Oktober 2013)

Mach mal bitte, dann weiß ich ob ich meine SR im Winter auch einschicke bevor sie auseinanderfallen


----------



## _sebastian (20. Oktober 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, das gilt dann auch für die expert. da sind ja auch alunippel verbaut...würde ich jetzt zumindest aufgrund der farbe der gebrochenen nippel sagen.
> 
> das könnte ja dann heißen, dass man den LRS doch noch benutzen kann, wenn die jetzt auf messing umgebaut werden. we will see



Einfach anrufen und dann einschicken. Ich habe bei meinen Expert die Nippel gegen Messingnippel austauschen lassen nachdem 2 Alunippel gebrochen sind. Der Laden an sich ist m.E.n. tiptop. Der LRS ist viel besser eingespeichert als er das von Werk aus war. Bis jetzt läuft er tadellos.


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein Hinterrad ist schon bei Canyon. Das Vorderrad werde ich dann wohl auch noch mit Messingnippeln versehen lassen oder das Ganze mal selbst probieren.

Mein LRS war übrigens von Werk aus sehr gut eingespeicht. Hab ihn direkt nach dem Kauf zum Händler ums Eck gebracht und der meinte alles i.O.
Trotzdem ist's gerissen


----------



## _sebastian (20. Oktober 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> Mein Hinterrad ist schon bei Canyon. Das Vorderrad werde ich dann wohl auch noch mit Messingnippeln versehen lassen oder das Ganze mal selbst probieren.
> 
> Mein LRS war Ã¼brigens von Werk aus sehr gut eingespeicht. Hab ihn direkt nach dem Kauf zum HÃ¤ndler ums Eck gebracht und der meinte alles i.O.
> Trotzdem ist's gerissen



Meines Wissens nach musst du gar nichts zu Canyon schicken sondern kannst das direkt zu HB Performance schicken. Meine Sachen waren nach 7 Tagen zurÅ«ck. Bei Canyon hingegen rechnet man ja eher mit Wochen.


----------



## Assy111S (20. Oktober 2013)

So habe meine LRS jetzt 855 km drauf und immer noch alles tip top.
wenn ich das aber alles so lese warte ich immer noch auf den tag wo der erste nipple bricht. Weis jemand woran ich erkenne ob Alu oder Messing. Klar an dem material selbst erkend man das aber meine sind schwarz.

MfG

Marc


----------



## Thiel (21. Oktober 2013)

Nicht ganz richtig hier aber falls jemand vom Charger Comp 142x12 die Endkappen vom Hinterrad übrig hat, bitte melden.

Käuflich sind die offiziel anscheinend nicht zu erwerben.


----------



## wieman01 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre bereits meinen zweiten Satz Sun Ringle (2 x Cube), und ich habe bei beiden Rädern Probleme mit den Lagern gehabt und musste diese vorne und hinten tauschen. Vielleicht bin ich ein Einzelfall, aber meine waren nach zwei Jahren einfach Schrott und ich musste die Lager tauschen.

Gute Nachricht ist, dass sich die Lager (entweder Konuslager oder Rillenkugellager) einfach ausbauen bzw. austauschen lassen. Aber enttäuschend ist das schon. Ich würde Sun Ringle niemals kaufen, wenn die nicht direkt am Rad verbaut wären.


----------



## updike (21. Oktober 2013)

Charger Pro Endkappen gibt's bei CRC

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-charger-pro-142-x-12-end-cap-2013/rp-prod68587

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die passen...


----------



## marc53844 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs noch nicht geschafft dort anzurufen. Hatte auch nicht die Lust dazu. 

Gestern war ich in meiner Garage und habe mir die Felgen nochmal angesehen und jetzt kommt der Knaller! 
Ich habe die Felgen nach Reparatur nicht mehr verbaut und beide Felgen haben rausgerissene Speichen. Vom Rumstehen. Das gibts doch nicht. Die ganze Felge ist vermutlich soo schlecht eingespeicht ... da sieht man das Canyon einfach nur eine neue Speiche eingezogen hat anstatt sich die ganze Felge vorzunehmen. 

Ich werde da am Montag anrufen und richtig stunk machen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasule (28. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

So meine Felge hat es komplett zerlegt. War bei meinem Händler vor Ort und der hat gemeint, dass es sich vermutlich nicht lohnen würde das Teil noch zu reparieren. Wie es genau passiert ist kann ich nicht ganz sagen, da mich der gute Bock nach vorne abgeworfen hat. Da es die Speichen teilweise aus der Nabe rausgerissen hat, ist diese nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Speichen sehen optisch noch gut aus. Bei der Felge ist es schwierig zu beurteilen ob die sich verzogen hat. Werde die Tage auch nochmal bei Canyon anrufen und mal nachhaken was die dazu sagen.

Jetzt würde ich mir gerne ein neues Laufrad zulegen. Spricht irgendwas dagegen nur das vordere Laufrad zu ersetzen? Habt ihr mir nen Tipp für nen neues Laufrad in der Kategorie um die 150 Euro?


----------



## Thiel (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde das einschicken. Gibt doch die Rückrufaktion.

Vielleicht hat es sich deswegen auch vorschnell verabschiedet.


----------



## snbd84 (3. November 2013)

Hi Leute...
Nachdem zu erst 2 Nippel am Vorderrad und jetzt nach ein paar wochen auch noch am Hinterrad 1 Nippel gebrochen sind war ich gestern (Samstag) persönlich bei Canyon!! Dort in der Werkstatt kennen die natürlich das Problem und ich hab die Laufräder da gelassen und da werden jetzt bei Canyon selber die Alunippel komplett gegen Messingnippel getauscht!! Ich hoffe, dass ich danach endlich ruhe mit dem LRS habe!!


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2013)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> Nachdem zu erst 2 Nippel am Vorderrad und jetzt nach ein paar wochen auch noch am Hinterrad 1 Nippel gebrochen sind war ich gestern (Samstag) persönlich bei Canyon!! Dort in der Werkstatt kennen die natürlich das Problem und ich hab die Laufräder da gelassen und da werden jetzt bei Canyon selber die Alunippel komplett gegen Messingnippel getauscht!! Ich hoffe, dass ich danach endlich ruhe mit dem LRS habe!!



Was vom Prinzip her Blödsinn ist. Klar, kannst du nix für, das macht ja Canyon!!
Verbaut man vernüftige Alunippel, ich empfehle Sapim Polyax, ist es vollkommen unnötig "schwere" Messingnippel zu verbauen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## kNiRpS (10. November 2013)

so, ich hab jetzt mein laufrad von canyon zurückbekommen.
eingeschickt am 16.10. und am 9.11. zurück.
laut service-rechnung wurden alle nippel gegen neue messingnippel getauscht sowie meine defekte speiche ersetzt.

klingt ja erstmal nicht schlecht. was aber der witz ist: das beschädigte felgenband, um tubeless fahren zu können, wurde nicht erneuert, sondern nur abgezogen und wieder eingeklebt....nicht so toll. da ich nicht tubeless fahren möchte halb so wild, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
ich werde jetzt mal noch den importeur von sun ringlé kontaktieren und nachfragen, ob die an meinem vorderrad auch die nippel gegen messing austauschen. hoffentlich muss ich mir dann keinen neuen laufradsatz kaufen


----------



## coaby (21. November 2013)

Möchte mir Ersatzspeichen für mein Charger Expert besorgen, falls doch mal etwas reißt. Die Ersatzspeichen habe ich im Internet gefunden. Allerdings keine Nippel. Sind das geometrisch ganz normale Standardnippel die dort verbaut werden?
Habe bisher Speichen nie tauschen müssen


----------



## kNiRpS (21. November 2013)

ich hab eben mal auf der service-rechnung von canyon geschaut. da steht folgendes:

DT Swiss Brass Spoke Nipple black 12mm   0mm
Sun Ringlé Spoke Straight Pull black 258mm

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter


----------



## Newbiee (21. November 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> so, ich hab jetzt mein laufrad von canyon zurückbekommen.
> eingeschickt am 16.10. und am 9.11. zurück.
> laut service-rechnung wurden alle nippel gegen neue messingnippel getauscht sowie meine defekte speiche ersetzt.
> 
> ...



wie fest/locker sind deine Speichen jetzt?


----------



## kNiRpS (21. November 2013)

gute frage...also bis jetzt hat's gehalten^^
da ich mich mit laufrädern bisher noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben kann ich nicht sagen, ob sie zu fest oder locker sind. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeky261 (25. November 2013)

Hi Leute, 

Ich habe am Samstag ein 2013er Strive 8.0 in Koblenz abgeholt und heute mit Schrecken den Thread hier entdeckt. Auf meinem Bike sind auch die Charger Expert verbaut.

So wie sich das hier liest scheint der erste Defekt ja nur eine Frage von (relativ kurzer) Zeit zu sein, oder sehe ich das falsch. 

Bin aufgrund der verschiedenen Laufräder, nur teilweise zutreffenden Rückholaktionen etc. etwas verwirrt und frage mich jetzt, ob ich prophylaktisch schon etwas unternehmen oder die Laufräder einfach erstmal fahren soll. Wenn bei einem Drop o.ä. etwas reißt kann das ja auch durchaus gefährlich werden oder?? 

Und gleich mal das Laufrad tauschen sehe ich bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse absolut nicht ein.

Was haltet ihr für sinnvoll? Terror machen bei Canyon? Die kennen das Problem ja sicherlich zu Genüge inzwischen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. November 2013)

so bittter es auch ist, ich würde es sofort reklamieren, oder verkaufen! Das ist wie gesagt, der Punkt an dem Canyon spart und trotz der ganzen Reklamationen, immer wieder SunRingle verbaut.  Zum Glück habe ich mir endlich nen anständigen LRS bestellt.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

Lässt sich äußerlich erkennen ob Alu oder Messingnippel verbaut sind?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. November 2013)

Cheeky261 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag ein 2013er Strive 8.0 in Koblenz abgeholt und heute mit Schrecken den Thread hier entdeckt. Auf meinem Bike sind auch die Charger Expert verbaut.
> 
> So wie sich das hier liest scheint der erste Defekt ja nur eine Frage von (relativ kurzer) Zeit zu sein, oder sehe ich das falsch.


 
Naja...es gibt auch LRS die halten. Es wird vermutet, dass durch die liderliche Einspeichung und der daraus resultierenden stark unterschiedlichen Speichenspannung ein Defekt begünstigt wird.



Cheeky261 schrieb:


> Und gleich mal das Laufrad tauschen sehe ich bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse absolut nicht ein.
> 
> Was haltet ihr für sinnvoll? Terror machen bei Canyon? Die kennen das Problem ja sicherlich zu Genüge inzwischen...


 
Mit was willst Du Terror machen? Mit einem LRS der keinen Schaden hat, kannst Du nicht reklamieren. Ich hab bei meinem Torque EX die Charger ungefahren verkauft und was ordentliches gekauft.

Ist halt leider so...irgendwo spart Canyon halt...und verbaut unpassendes oder bekanntermaßen schlecht aufgebautes Material.

Beste Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

HBPSI_Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> normalerweise sollte sich auf dem Felgenband ein kleiner, weißer Aufkleber mit dem Produktionsdatum befinden.
> Wenn dieses zwischen dem 20.09.2012 und dem 21.06.2013 liegt handelt es sich um einen "gefährdeten" Laufradsatz.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159&page=2


----------



## Cheeky261 (25. November 2013)

Ob meine Nippel Alu oder Messing sind, woran könnte ich das sehen - farbe, Form...? Und welche Nippel sind eigentlich gemeint, die an der Felge oder die an der Nabe?

Sorry, bin leider nicht so der Teckie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (25. November 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Naja...es gibt auch LRS die halten. Es wird vermutet, dass durch die liderliche Einspeichung und der daraus resultierenden stark unterschiedlichen Speichenspannung ein Defekt begünstigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab meinen auch mehrfach mit tensiometer bearbeitet und versucht eine sehr gleichmässige speichenspannung leicht über der zulässigen felgenspannung dzu erzielen. trotzdem hats beim ca. 2m drop in steile landung die speichen mehrfach aus der nabe gehoben. jetzt den gesamten lrs eingeschickt, mal sehen ob die zaubern können.


----------



## snbd84 (1. Dezember 2013)

@Cheeky261: Gemeint sind die Nippel die an der Felge sitzen...an der Nabe sitzen nur die Speichenköpfe. Ich würde einfach mal bei Canyon im Callcenter anrufen und die fragen ob die schon die Alunippel gegen Nippel aus Messing getauscht haben bzw. direkt Messingnippel verbaut wurden!! Und wenn die dir sagen, dass noch die Alunippel verbaut wurden würde ich mit denen absprechen, das du die direkt wieder einschickst und die Messingnippel verbauen sollen!! Es gibt ja schließlich schon ein offizielles Statement von SunRingle dass die Alunippel das Problem sind und die kostenlos getauscht werden!! Auch bei anderen Bikes wie z.b. Alutech Fanes wurden die Charger Laufräder verbaut und da gabs auch die gleichen Probleme mit den Alunippeln!! Ride on


----------



## Cheeky261 (3. Dezember 2013)

snbd84, Danke für die Antwort! Werde es auf jeden Fall bei Canyon mal ansprechen


----------



## faz99 (3. Dezember 2013)

nur mal so zur weiteren info: die jungs von hb performances haben bei mir auch die nippel gewechselt und dann halt neu zentriert. sah wirklich sehr gut aus das ergebnis. also zumindest was den rundlauf und schläge angeht. klar hatte ich schon durch die mehrfache lockerung der speichen beim fahren kleine macken in die felge gefahren. aber dass ich dann hinterher speichenspannungen von hier bis holland finde hab ich nicht erwartet. hab mal mit dem tensiometer nachgemessen. da kommen laut sun 120 kg pro speiche max. auf angeblich alle sun felgen (steht im faq auf der seite). ich hab letztendlich eine spannung von 120-170 kg vorgefunden, wobei die wenigsten speichen 120 kg hatten. hab dann die spannung einigermaßen gleichmäßig auf rund 160 kg kettenseite angeglichen und den perfekten rundlauf dafür geopfert. aber eine derart hohe überschreitung der max. spannung finde ich schon, sagen wir, bemerkenswert. 

nachher gehts mal ein bißchen airtime sammeln, dann sag ich mal bescheid ob die speichen wieder raus hüpfen.


----------



## marc53844 (10. Februar 2014)

Und wie siehts inzwischen aus?
Bei mir werden geade die Alunippel gegen Messingnippel getauscht.


----------



## hans7 (10. Februar 2014)

Kann mir einer den Kontakt mitteilen, an wenn man sich wenden kann?


----------



## faz99 (10. Februar 2014)

HB Performance Systems
Dirnismaning 20a
85748 Garching b. München 

übrigends: nach dem bombenfest-ziehen durch hb performance hält der lrs auch wie es eigentlich sein sollte. seit dem einschicken nie wieder überhaupt nur ein problemchen gehabt. also nicht so zaghaft mit den newtonmetern


----------



## hans7 (10. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja gleich ums Eck bei mir, da kann ich den LRS persönlich vorbei bringen.

Danke dir.


----------



## marc53844 (11. Februar 2014)

Das klingt ja schonmal brauchbar!


----------



## CrashOverRide89 (19. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand ob die Probleme bei den Modellen für 2014 auch auftreten? Beim Torque dhx Rockzone sind die Laufräder auch verbaut und ich werde es mir nächste Woche bestellen. Möchte mir aber auch nicht direkt fürs neue Bike neue Laufräder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (26. Februar 2014)

Kannst du ja explizit ansprechen ob da nun seitens Sunringle etwas verbessert wurde.
Dich vielleicht sogar auf diesen Thread hin berufen.


----------



## snbd84 (26. Februar 2014)

Da es ja seitens SunRingle` ein offizielles Statement zu dem Problem mit den Nippeln gab, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass SR weiterhin die gleichen Nippel verwendet! Ich würde einfach mal bei Canyon oder SR nachfragen, und Ansonsten soll sich Canyon sofort um die Laufräder kümmern! Ich habe mir den gleichen LRS NOCHMAL hier im IBC Bikemarkt gekauft und seitdem mir an allen Laufrädern die Nippel gegen Messingnippel getauscht wurden, habe ich nicht einmal mehr irgendwelche Probleme mit den LRS gehabt!!!


----------



## norranz (1. März 2014)

So, mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Am VR von meinem Torque EX 2013 ist eine Speiche komplett futsch. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich der LRS so schnell verabschiedet. Nächste Woche werde ich mal ein wenig telefonieren und evtl. beim freundlichen reparieren lassen. Im Anschluss kümmere ich mich um was gescheites.
Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich meine Tour morgen trotzdem fahren soll. Was meint ihr? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. März 2014)

Fahr sie nicht. Ich habe das schon hinter mir.

Gruß Joe


----------



## hans7 (8. März 2014)

Jetzt, nachdem es letztes Jahr meine Freundin bereits getroffen hat, hats mich auch erwischt: Beim Mantelwechsel.....zing.....Nippel gerissen.

Ich hatte extra bei denen angerufen, aber die Aussage erhalten, dass die Expert von letztem Jahr nicht betroffen sind. Allerdings steht auf dem Felgenband was von 2012!!! 

Vielen Dank.... das an einem so schönen Tag. Vertrauen in das Laufrad ist dahin. Am Montag gleich nochmal mit denen telefonieren.


----------



## snbd84 (8. März 2014)

Ein mal ALLE Nippel tauschen lassen!! Dann ist das Problem gelöst!


----------



## hackel schorsch (31. März 2014)

Hi, ich habe ein Canyon Strive 8.0 von 2014 und habe den gleichen LR Satz. Ich habe letzte Woche diesen Fred gelesen und wollte am selben Tag eine Runde drehen. Beim Rausheben meines Bikes ist mir dann eine Speiche rausgesprungen aus den hier beschriebenen Gründen..
Also Laufräder eingeschickt - soweit alles gut. Schwach finde ich nur, dass für die Raparatur 2-3 Wochen angesetzt werden!! Und das bei diesem schönen Wetter!! 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Phileason (31. März 2014)

Hatte mit meinen Charger Expert Laufrädern das gleiche Problem. Die Laufräder hatte ich vor kurzem dann direkt zu Hayes nach Garching geschickt. Dort wurden auf Garantie alle Nippel getauscht. Das ganze hat inkl. Postwege genau eine Woche gedauert.


----------



## hackel schorsch (31. März 2014)

Mist, hätte ich das nur auch getan..
Überigens kam heute eine mail vom Canyon Support. Dort wurde behauptet, dass mein LRS nicht betroffen sei. Eine sehr gewagte Antwort Reaktion wie ich finde. Habe keine Lust, wegen solchen unqualifizierten Aussagen irgendwann übel zu stürzen. Unverantwortlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (31. März 2014)

Meine Laufräder sind jetzt bei Hayes in Garching. Sehr netter Kontakt und innerhalb drei Tagen kann ich meine Laufräder wieder abholen. Und das obwohl meine Laufräder nicht von der betroffenen Charge sind. Die haben gemeint, ich soll die Laufräder einfach vorbei bringen und sie machen einen Rework. Toller Service von denen!


----------



## Nico Laus (19. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand die Sollwerte für die Speichenspannung an einem Charger LRS nennnen (ohne Straightpull). Meiner löst sich auf und ich würde gerne selbst spannen/zentrieren.


----------



## Canyon-Expert (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Sun Ringle Charger Expert zum dritten mal eingeschickt, dauert zusammen ca. 10 Wochen.
Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen, da der alte nicht mehr zu reparieren war. Mein Problem, ich hatte an meinem Canyon Strive AL 8 blaue Felgen, der neue Laufradsatz hat schwarze. Das Bike ist so gut wie neu, aber dem Support Center von Canyon ist dass scheiss egal. Das war mein letztes Bike vom Versender.


----------



## cookeez (19. Juli 2014)

Fahre seit einigen Monaten ein Torque Trailflow und habe die gleichen Probleme mit einem Charger Expert LRS, Habe jetzt auch die Laufräder direkt zu Hayes eingeschickt, die reagieren auf jeden Fall recht schnell.


----------



## Canyon-Expert (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bei der zweiten und dritten Reparatur habe ich auch nach Hayes eingesendet, Canyon meint, sie hätten jetzt nichts mehr damit zu tun.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. Juli 2014)

Meine sind nun auch seid letzte Woche bei Canyon. Laut dehnen aber noch nicht mal dort angekommen... 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert. Laufräder sind von meinem 2014er Strive. An beiden Rädern fehlt je eine Speiche.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. Juli 2014)

Ihr habt BLOSS Probleme mit den Nippeln........
Mir hat es an meinem 2012er Torque Playzone schon 2mal die hülse in der Nabe wo die Achse läuft förmlich zerissen !!!!!! Sind Sun Ringle Drift Laufräder .
Merkst erst wenn du nen platten hast, das Rad ausbaust und dir dann der freilauf incl. Kasette munter entgegenkommt.
Das schon 2mal immer im mai 2013 und 2104 nach einer woche Gardasee.....
Die Laufräder sind SCHROTT !!
Wurde innerhalb der Garantie repariert. Wenn die Achse aber bei speed blockiert.......
Nach der Saison gibts die funWorks dh4 !!!
Die habe ich an meinem Freeridehardtail dran...!
Laufen ohne Probleme,


----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. Juli 2014)

So siehts dann aus !!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. August 2014)

Meine Räder sind heute angekommen. 
Ich soll jetzt 5 Wochen warten bis die Räder wieder bei mir sind... 
Ist doch nen Scherz oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## cookeez (6. August 2014)

Ich habe gleich meine Laufräder zu Hayes eingeschickt und eine Woche später wieder zurück bekommen, es wurden einige Speichen getauscht.
Ich habe sie ausgepackt und in die Ecke gestellt, verkaufen werde ich sie nicht da das eine Zumutung für den Käufer sein würde.
Ich fahre jetzt einen LRS von Track Mack mit Fun Works Naben und bin ganz zufrieden.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit der Abwicklung.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. August 2014)

Hast du einen Kontakt oder eine Adresse für mich? 
Was machst du denn jetzt mit den alten Felgen? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## cookeez (6. August 2014)

klar, ich habe den normalen Tech Support von Hayes angeschrieben, shicke ich dir gleich per PN
Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich mit den Felgen mache, ich denke eine Ersatz LRS ist nie verkehrt auch wenn ich befürchten muss das die Speichen erneut rausfliegen.


----------



## Canyon-Expert (7. August 2014)

Hallo Dennis-Fox,

ich besitze einen ganz neuen LRS Sun Ringle Expert Charger. Dieser ist orginal Verpackt und würde ihn für 195 Euro verkaufen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. August 2014)

alternativ gibts hier nen guten und günstigen Satz: 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_510&products_id=13677


----------



## norranz (7. August 2014)

Das letzte, was ich tun würde, wäre einen zweiten Charger LRS zu kaufen. 
Ich habe meinen nach den ersten Problemen ganz schnell gegen einen von Action-Sports ersetzt. Seitdem ist Ruhe. 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. August 2014)

Danke für die Tipps! 
Ich habe jetzt freundlicher Weise durch einen sehr netten Foren Member einen Satz Charger Laufräder geschenkt bekommen. 
Somit kann ich erst mal wieder ab auf die Piste. 
Ich bin eigentlich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern gewesen. Mal schauen wie es bei Canyon weiter geht. Aber wichtig ist mir eigentlich gerade endlich wieder zu fahren. 

Ein hoch auf dieses Forum! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (9. August 2014)

Meine Sun Ringle werden nur noch als ersatz gefahren, nachdem ich meine 12 WOCHEN bei Canyon hatte!
Jetzt habe ich Hope Laufräder die ich beim Forumsmitglied Runterfahrer gekauft habe!
Bisher alles prima, bin sehr zufrieden und der Preis war klasse!


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. August 2014)

gute Wahl!


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Hey...

ich war jetzt 3x im Bikepark mit meinem Canyon Torque DHX Rockzone - Laufräder SUN Ringlé charger expert.
keine Stürze, bin nirgends hängen geblieben oder sonst was - normale Belastung Jumps / Drops

Das kam dabei raus.... Hinterrad - 3 Dellen auf einer Seite und 1 Delle auf der anderen Seite...





Seitenansicht von einer Delle:


sieht irgendwie so aus, als hätte die Felge an den Stellen nachgegeben...
kann mir das gar nicht erklären...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2014)

fraggler schrieb:


> Hey...
> ...
> kann mir das gar nicht erklären...


 
Echt nicht?
Da hast du aber das "Boing" wohl ausgeblendet gehabt.
Wieviel Luft hattest du auf dem Reifen?

Ich würde mich daran nicht stören, scheint ja noch rund zu laufen.


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Naja, nach dem dritten Einsatz im Park... bei 70kg Fahrergewicht.. find ich das nich normal..
Ich fahr mit 1.8 - 1.9bar.

Und die normalen einschläge aufn table oder bei der landung gehören ja dazu ;P


----------



## Thiel (10. August 2014)

Was für reifen denn?


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Maxxis Minion DHR II hinten


----------



## Thiel (10. August 2014)

Falt oder Draht ?


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

Der Maxxis ist ein Faltreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (10. August 2014)

Kauf dir DH Reifen 
Gerade hinten ist das wichtig. Vorne kann man auch mal Faltreifen fahren.


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

das tut aber nichts zur Sache das meine Felge jetzt so ausschaut.. ;P


----------



## Thiel (10. August 2014)

Achso... also deine Felge hat sich ohne Feindkontakt verformt ?
Muss man jeden Durchschlag hören ? Macht jeder Durchschlag ein Geräusch ?


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

direkten Feindkontakt konnte ich nicht feststellen...
Hab nur einige große Drops / Sprünge gemacht... klar dort bin ich paar mals hart eingeschlagen.. aber bei 70kg sollte das nich gleich die Felge kaputt machen...


----------



## fraggler (10. August 2014)

muss mich verbessern.. der Maxxis ist sogar ein Drahtreifen...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2014)

Nicht "Drahtreifen", sondern DH-Reifen = 2ply.
Normal sind knapp 2bar da schon heftig viel, aber wenn man voll auf ne Kante schlägt, hilft das dann auch nix.
Mit Faltreifen hättest du da einen Durchschlag und eine komplett verformte FElge gehabt.

Auch wenn es einem ein fluffiges Fahrwerk vorgaukelt, man könne über alles rüberbügeln, die Reifen und Felgen müssen zuerst dran glauben. Ist völlig normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melix2002 (19. August 2015)

Hey, habe mal hier ne kleine Frage an euch.  Fahre auch die charger expert, und als ich zuletzt mal mein Bike sauber gemacht habe, war da auf ein mal eine lose Speiche am Vorderrad. Und zwar ist sie mir auf irgendeine Art und Weise aus der Nabe gerissen worden, in der Felge steckt sie noch fest. Die Speiche ist auch noch ganz und nur ein wenig verbogen. An der Nabe sieht man, dass sich die Speichenhalterung zur Seite gebogen hat. Dazu die Bilder... Kann man das einfach zurückbiegen und die Speiche wieder einspeichen? Oder was soll ich an der Stelle am besten tun?


----------



## taifi (19. August 2015)

Those rims were perfect when I`ve begun riding my torque dhx rockzone 2014 , but this year, when i`m going faster and jumping all the stuff on the track, they begun to fault just like yours because of a big impact and less psi in the rear wheel, so after checking the forums and my lbs, i've had to change them.


----------



## Ropo123 (20. August 2015)

Ich würde es versuchen diese Nase vorsichtig in die alte Position zu biegen. Wenn du Glück hast klappt es und du kannst die Nabe weiter nutzen, wenn nicht muss man halt eine neue beschaffen.
Hatte mal ebenfalls wie du eine lose Speiche mit den Charger Expert Naben. Jedoch hat sich da nichts verbogen. Nachdem ich die Speichen ordentlich gespannt habe auch nie wieder so ein Problem gehabt und das obwohl ich schon ganz ordentlich damit rumspringe. Für den richtig groben Einsatz habe ich aber trotzdem einen robusteren Radsatz parat.


----------

